# műemléki referencia



## pemetecukor

Kedves Forumozok,

egy szakmai szoveget forditok az uvegfestéssel kapcsolatban és egy ponton teljesen elakadtam, tanacstalan vagyok. Olaszra kéne forditanom ezt a kifejezést "műemléki referencia", egészen pontosan a szovegkornyezet ezt volna: "XY, uvegfestomuvész, egyhazi és muemléki referenciakkal vallalja ..."
A műemléki szoval egyszeruen nem tudok megbirkozni, esetleg valaki koztetek tudna a helyes szot, kifejezést, olasz megfelelot? Hatalmas segitség lenne. Vagy legalabb valami otlet, felvetés, amivel fordulhatnék az olasz ismeroseimhez...
Koszonom és nagyon halas vagyok elore is!

Bocanat az ékezetekért!

Léna


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Léna,

Nem tudom, hogy maga a kifejezés hogy lenne olaszul, de feltételezem, hogy valami olyasmit jelenthet, hogy az illető már végzett ilyen területen (műemlékhelyreállítási?) munkát és tud referenciát felmutatni újabb érdeklődő (munkaadó?) számára.
Ha igen, és van lehetőség a szöveg átformálására, akkor úgy is lehetne fordítani, hogy "vannak referenciái egyházi és műemlékeken végzett munkáiról". 

(Az ékezetek használatához segítséget nyújt az Announcement szövege. Kattints ide.)

P.S. Egy kis gondolkodás után valami ilyesmi jutott az eszembe: *con esperienza nella salvaguardia dei monumenti storici e ecclesiatici* - nagyon egyszerű, de talán kezdetnek megteszi. (Nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy jól értelmeztem a mondat végét, amit nem írtál be...)


----------



## pemetecukor

Hű, de szuper! Köszi a tippet a karakterekhez, ez remek! 

Ami, a válaszodat illeti: azért is ezer hála és köszönet! Tökéletesen megértetted, miről van szó és bocsánatot kérek, ha én ellenben nem voltam teljesen világos. Legközelebb jobban odafigyelek.
Igen, ma én is sokat gondolkodtam ismét a problémán és arra jutottam, hogy kicsit át kéne formálnom mindenképp a kifejezést. A lényeg az volna, hogy a mondanivaló ugyan az maradjon: hogy restaurátori múlttal rendelkezik az illető művész mind egyházi, mind műemlékekkel kapcsolatos restaurálások terén. 
Nagyon köszönöm a tippet; szerintem remekül ráéreztél (bár éN lennék már ezen a szinten!), az én füleimnek nagyon jól hangzik. 

Mégegyszer köszönöm!

Léna


----------



## Zsanna

Örülök, ha sikerült ilyen gyorsan összehozni.


----------

